# My new baby.



## Tokyo (Apr 15, 2009)

I just got him last night he was a gift. I haven't decided on a name yet but I think I will name him Riju. 

Oh! Plus if anyone can tell me what type he is that would be great. I can't really tell. :l

I had some friends over and they commented about how ugly he was! But I think hes just the cutest thing. His color looks a lot different on camera so bare with me. ;-)

He has one very dark blue scale on his side and I think it's adorable!



























The water looks orange-ish because of the lighting. I swear it's not dirty. :3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's a crowntail. Very pretty!


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

He's cute. Bettas are never ugly! I like how it looks like he has some nice wallpaper going on. What does his tank look like?


----------



## Tokyo (Apr 15, 2009)

This is just a temp tank for him until I get a real tank for him next week.

I'm kinda worried about his color though he looks very light.


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

He's very cute. Don't worry, he should brighten up once he is totally settled. It takes a few days for them to get used to a new tank and all. It does look like he has wallpaper...that's cute.


----------



## Tokyo (Apr 15, 2009)

I woke up this morning to a bubble nest.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

He's cute!!


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

bubble nests are good things!! wheni brought bluey home last week, he was truly a different fish from when i picked him out. (sorry if i repeated this story in another thread. i can't remember!) When i picked him out at, he had a stronger butterfly pattern of which on the tail. when i went to pick him up 2 weeks later (i took crumb home first because i was only intending to pick out ONE betta and fell in love with two...) he was a pale green color, no white, no black, a flesh colored head. I had to be convinced it was the same fish! But after i put him in his tank, his colors brightened slightly. And 3 days after he had regular lighting (he had been in the dark for 2 days before picking him up because his breeder was at a show) his blue was more vibrant than ever, his blacks all came back, and his white showed up. He was even better than the fish i picked out! So i'd say let little Riju settle, give him some nice light in the daytime, and some room to swim and you'll probably see some darker colors in a few days.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

Technically he's a combtail and not a true crowntail, his fin webbing doesn't exceed at least a 33% reduction from the tips of the rays to meet the crowntail requirement. 

Regardless of tail type classification, he's pretty. So long as he makes you happy that's all that matters.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hate to sound dumb but Nataku, could you explain the difference between crowntails and combtails a little bit more? I'm not understanding what you mean by 33% reduction. I have one combtail and two crowntails that might just be combtails but not sure really what they all are.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

No worries, I was rather confused on the topic myself when I first was looking at different tail types.
Crowntails are judged on their three main 'large' fins: caudal (tail), dorsal (back) and anal (bottom). The fin consists of two main parts, the ray and the webbing. The ray is the hard bony support that all of the webbing connects between. Ideally a crowntail's webbing should be of equal reduction (aka how far away it is from the end tip of the rays) all the way around on all fins. But come on, these are bettas from LFS we're dealing with here, I don't expect any of them to show standard, they are here for our personal entertainment. To count as a crowntail, there must be at least a 33% (aka one-third) reduction in webbing in the main fins. Any less, and you've got a combtail. None at all, you're a veil tail or delta, HM, etc - the classification then depends on shape)
Compare Tokyo's Riju to a betta like this for example:
http://www.tropical-aquatic.com/img_big/Crown_tail_betta.jpg
Notice how there is much less webbing between the rays? This is a greater 'reduction'. The betta in the link above has about a 55-60% reduction, and it is consistent throughout all three main fins, so he is a crowntail.
Of course, this is purely when refering to single rays (SRCTs). There are other variations out there in the world of crowntails, some more extravagant than others.
For example: http://www.jotyabetta.com/image/STOCK SHOP/ct004.jpg
That is a DRCT, or a Double Ray Crown Tail. Notice how it has two different levels of webbing in it's tail? This is because it's rays split (hence double ray) and there is additional webbing between each split which is at a different level than the webbing between the whole rays.
Eh.... I may just be confusing you further. Would it perhaps be better if I made a board about this on my own later to clear some of these sorts of questions up?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info. It might be nice to have an information thread on the different tail types.


----------



## Debbie23 (Apr 18, 2009)

sorry wrong thread


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

aw, he's FAR from ugly! and i like the set up of your tank, it's really cool


----------

